# 84 Toyota Truck 22R - won't run - help



## chevygirl (Nov 6, 2005)

Wondering if anyone can help me out.. I'm working on a 84 Toyota truck 22R Carbeurated (140K miles), and it doesn't want to seem to idle. 

Let's see if I can explain:

It's hard to start, doesn't seem to want to fire.. If I hold the gas pedal down it will start up... When it first starts it idles fine for about 30 seconds and then acts like it's only got 2 cylinders and will barely run, if I rev it up it clears up.. I just bought it a month ago, but I've replaced the plugs 2 weeks ago, and just did the wires/cap/rotor today. But I checked the plugs and they were very black after only 2 weeks. 

A mechanic adjusted the timing, but I recheck it today, and it was off, so I reset it again, but still haven't seemed to correct anything. I checked compression in #1 and #2 and they both registered at 150.

Any thoughts????


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Check the egr valve. Or a manafold vacume leak. :sayyes:
Also check all your vacume lines.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Depends on how far you hold the gas pedal down, if you have it floored, then you probably have a carb fuel level problem flooding the engine. Not enough air and too much fuel!

It may also be a problem with the choke not working correctly as well.

Get your self a can of Starting Fluid to use as a test. When the vehicle will not start easily, hit it with a shot of Starting Fluid, if the engine starts right away, you are not getting enough fuel, if the engine does not even kick, you probably have an ignition problem.

JamesO


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I have an 86 Toy 4x4. 22R carburated. I had a similar problem and found out from a buddy of mine that works at a Toyota dealership that it had an auxiliary accelerator pump or AAP valve that is found on most carburated toyotas. The will rupture or get a pinhole leak in them. 
http://www.asashop.org/autoinc/july2001/techtips.cfm

Do a search on it and you will see what I mean
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q="auxiliary+accelerator+pump"+toyota&btnG=Search


----------

